# SP's for Whiting



## swivels (Oct 28, 2008)

Sorry to be a pain, surely it's been mentioned before, just wanted to know:
1) What SP's work for whiting (is there a PIPI SP??) 
2) What hooks/sinkers to be used for these SP's?
Thanks


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

Most worm style plastics should work. I've been getting them on the Gulp 6 and 2 inch sandworms in 'Camo' colour. I use the same jighead that I use for bream, and don't go lighter that aabout 1/16 on the flats, as a bit of lead helps to puff up more sand off the bottom which I think attracts them.

This is for yellowfin whiting though, not sure if the same goes for KGW's.


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

I have been having success on the berkley gulp worm in the blood colour also the turtle back in pumpkin seed, I use the worm hooks rigged texas style

Here is a few rigs I use









Texas








Caralina








Floating/Swimming


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=18747&p=202513&hilit=whiting+sp#p202513


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

Jono, heard that those gulp worms are good - just dont have the patience to work them realllly slow

Ive got a few tings as bycatch on prawn plastics and squidgy wrigglers in bloodworm. Hooked a nice one at tuross on an atomic prong when i saw a ting smashing prawns in the shallows...threw the placcy into the mix and he nailed it....good fun ;-)


----------



## Revo (Aug 3, 2008)

I haven't had much success with whiting in estuaries with SPs, but offshore I've caught some good size whiting using pumpkinseed 3'' minnows.


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

I have been keeping any of my gulps that have had the tail bitten off, was going to throw them in the blender for burly (pay enough not to gust throw away), anyway low on bait I decided to slice one into thin fillets rigged similar to the floating rig GoneFishn posted (only just enough weight to get it down on the bottom and a circle hook). I then let it just drift down in the current (no cast) had marginal success at Blairgowrie but no takers at Rosebud.


----------

